
China's Role in Bitcoin: How Cultural Differences Are Affecting Progress - Sealy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2016/02/12/chinas-role-in-bitcoin-how-cultural-differences-are-affecting-the-technologys-progress/#7828d7f7f954
======
wyldfire
> Chinese people don't grow up thinking about democracy and decentralization
> and individual freedom and liberty." > He says while the West wrings its
> hands over how to upgrade the network, the Chinese Bitcoin community's
> attitude is, "Don't bother me, I'm trying to make my money here."

It's interesting. The Chinese merchants, users, and hashers all have inputs
here. Ultimately if they want to make money they should consider how the
global marketplace reacts to the blockchain debate. So, really, it's
shortsighted to not consider the "western handwringing."

